# Commute Route Advice



## marc101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello - Recently switched jobs and need route advice. I have checked out the maps and bike lanes but thought you guys would have a better idea. 

Start: Van Nuys Blvd X Chandler Blvd
End: Santa Monica Blvd X Wilcox Ave (Vine St)

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

couple options:

Are you comfortable with the Cahuenga Pass? 

I'd probably take Chandler all the way east til it ends at Vineland. Quick left/right jog then hop on the bike path for a block to Cahuenga. Hang a right and take it down til it merges with Lankershim. Continue to Ventura Blvd then left over the pass. Hang a left on the bridge that takes you towards the John Anson Ford theater, then right on to Cahuenga East and take that down into HW.

Another option is to ride Riverside Dr. thru Toluca Lake to Barham, climb Barham to the summit then left on Lake Hollywood towards the reservoir. Take the reservoir loop around and drop down the backside to Weidlake / Holly and that will take you to Franklin. Then left to Vine. That way is much more chill and scenic (and hilly) if you have the extra time.

sounds kinda tricky but follow it on some maps and see what you think. Not too bad once you try it. 

As for coming home at night the reservoir closes the gates at sundown so ... beware. 

here's an older route with the Barham / reservoir map.

Griffith / HW reservoir loop. by hwjtss at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Hollywood's first option is the most straightforward with the least amount of climbing. But you are truly taking your life in your handlebars on Cahuenga West past Barham. It's narrow and the morning commuters are completely intolerant of cyclists.
I also have a personal dislike of the Barham uphill route towards the 101. There is no bike lane and one is terribly exposed to impatient drivers. Overgrown bushes just south of Universal Studio's back entrance push you out into the traffic lanes.

Here's another option but it involves a fair amount of climbing. It will seem at first to involve some intricate route-finding, but once you know it, it becomes an easy, low-traffic option to reach Mulholland between Laurel Canyon and the 101.

Take Chandler to Whitsett, turn south. 
Past Ventura, Whitsett becomes Laurel Terrace.
Take Laurel Terrace around east and cross Laurel Canyon at a light.
Beyond the light, Laurel Terrace becomes Sunshine Terrace.
Head east, staying on Sunshine Terrace, turn steeply up a short pitch on Laurelwood Drive. (Optionally, you could take Blue Canyon just before Laurelwood, Slightly longer but flatter.)
Turn left on Laurelcrest Dr. (The Blue Cyn option puts you directly onto Laurelcrest.)
Follow this gradually ascending quiet street to where it becomes Berry.
Continue on Berry and it becomes Laurie Pl.
Turn right at Laurie Dr., stay on Laurie Pl.
Wrightwood comes in from the left, but stay straight and head uphill on Wrightwood.
Wrightwood eventually intersects Mulholland.
Turn left on Mulholland.
When you reach Woodrow Wilson, turn right.
A short descent takes you to Nichols Canyon, turn left.
Descend Nichols Cyn (fast and fun) to the light at Hollywood Blvd.
Beyond this light, Nichols changes to Genesee.
Meander south and east to your destination.

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

@rcordray - thats funny, I use that same route for local rides as well. Good route.

as for heading into HW via the Cahuenga Pass, I just try and take the right lane as much as possible and let the drivers worry about getting around me. At least to the summit. It starts to open up after the Mulholland light.


----------

